# Router Default ip not working?



## aiat_gamer (Mar 28, 2011)

I just bought Crysis 2 on my pc and when I try to join any multilayer game, it just says connection to host lost. I thought maybe it has something to with ports being closed or something since it says my NAT type is moderate. The problem is this:
I can not get access to the config page for my router( which is a w8901g by the way). When I try the default ip number (192.168.1.1)it wont work. I tried using ipconfig command to see my default gateway, and its something weird:172.18.30.254. The thing is, my connection is really weird, I have to connect using some sort of VPN using a unique IP, and I had to send my router to be configured in a special way. Here is the text for ipconfig /all :



> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Acebox
> Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
> ...


What the heck is the problem? Is there somewhere i can manually change my ip address for my router so I can access the config page?:upset:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.18.30.254

It would appear either your router is in bridge mode or you are mis cabled by having the wan line plugged into a lan port on the router.


----------



## aiat_gamer (Mar 28, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.18.30.254
> 
> It would appear either your router is in bridge mode or you are mis cabled by having the wan line plugged into a lan port on the router.


Im pretty sure im not in bridge mode, and the second part you said, what do you exactly mean?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

What exactly do I mean????

OK you have router. It has a single wan port. It usually has muliple lan ports [4]. If you take the cable that should be going into the wan port and put it in the lan port you will not get a ip address from the router but from the modem. This is because the router is doing no routing but is just acting as a switch.

Make sense?

That router is suppossed to give you a lan ip in the range of 192.168.1.x
It is not.
There are usually only two reasons for this. Bridge mode and mis cabled. Check your cabling.

A test of this would be to bypass the router and connect directly to the modem. Do you get a ip in the 172 range?


----------



## aiat_gamer (Mar 28, 2011)

ok, now I am officially confused. This is the modem-router that I am using:TD-W8901G. It has 4 lan ports as you said, so...there isn't any where to put the cable in, what now?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Then the only conclusion is the router is in bridge mode. You should be able to connect to it via the gateway ip 172.18.30.254

Can you?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi aiat_gamer,

If you're able to access the *172.18.30.254* as advised to your by Wand3r3r and found out that you're in Bridge Mode. You may change it to either PPPoA connection or PPPoE connection save the new setting then try accessing the Gateway IP *192.168.1.1*.

Please let us know.


----------



## aiat_gamer (Mar 28, 2011)

The thing is, the first step does not work for me,


> Step 1 Open the web browser and type the IP address of the device in the address bar (default is 192.168.1.1). Press Enter.


When I use 172.18.30.254, again I get nothing(assuming I am doing it correct, I just have to type it in the browser and press Enter, right?) Now I haven't done this a long time, but I vaguely remember that I had to change the Internet protocol Version 4 properties from obtain IP address automatically to manual and if I remember correctly put in 192.168.1.1 instead, But it doesn't do anything for me when I try it now.
As for the bridge thing, it is done in here right? 








If so I haven't done any bridging of any kind!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried it with *https*? or just click here https://172.18.30.254

The Bridge shd be configured in your router and your Modem/Router supports it.

You might have to RESET your router to the Factory Default then and see if you're able to access 192.168.1.1. It's up to you.


----------



## Justin79 (Mar 28, 2011)

First off go to whats my ip and if its the same as the 172 ip then you have to unplug everything and make sure you have the WAN port pluged into the modem if its ina LAN port your just gunna have a switch and wouldnt access the router page. Read the back of the router the ports there will say abunch of LANs and one WAN the cable that goes in the modem which is what your coaxial (TV cable) is screwed onto. Take the cable with the RJ connecter thats plugged in your modem into what says WAN on the router after your have the router power cable pulgged back in. Unless that doesnt work you need to loginto the router and disable bridging mode... but you wont be able to login to your router unless your RJ connector is connected into the WAN port from the cable modem. Then go to whats my ip copy and paste your ip in your browser and you should be able to login.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Aiat you appear confused about what we have been discussing. We are not talking about bridging your nics. We are talking about having put your router into bridge mode.

Now the question is how to access the router. You can't access it at 192.168.1.1 because that is no longer the routers gateway. 172.18.30.254 is the gateway yet you report you don't get a logon page.

To things to try;

1. go to ipchicken.com and note your wan ip address. Try accessing the router via that ip address.

2. disconnect all cables from the router except for a lan cable between your pc and the router. Reboot the router then reboot the pc. Does dhcp give you the same gateway ip of 172.18.30.254?


----------



## aiat_gamer (Mar 28, 2011)

ipchicken gives me this:



> Name Address: 78.39.199.107
> Remote Port: 49264
> Browser: Opera/9.80 (Windows NT 6.1; U; en) Presto/2.7.62 Version/11.01


Using this in browser brings a page that only says It works! so...yeah.
As I said before, my Modem-router has 4 ports which I think are for lan and nothing else.
Also, currently the restarting the Modem is not an option right now, since I think I will be unable to use the net after restarting since I will have to send it again to be configured. The thing is my friend has the same problem as me so it is becoming really frustrating.



Wand3r3r said:


> Does dhcp give you the same gateway ip of 172.18.30.254?


How can I do this?( im sorry but I rarely mess around with this stuff).


----------



## Justin79 (Mar 28, 2011)

You dont need a vpn to connect crysis yes Name Address: 78.39.199.107 
Is your router ip type that into the browser you shld get a login page then open a ports say 3600-3602 and on your Crysis options page you shld be able to set up a port forward. I dont play games but normally thats how port forwarding work. If u type ip config /all you need to use the default gateway address for the routers forwarding address when you put in the ports. You can choose any un used ports over 1024


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

aiat I didn't ask you to restart your modem. You appear to think restart means blank out the config. Not at all what I am asking you to do.

I am asking you to simple disconnect all cables to the router except the one going from your pc to the router. Reboot both the router then your pc. Then do a ipconfig /all.

Do you still get a 172.x ip?

Justin79 if you look at the OPs post of an ipconfig and the dns suffix you will see he is in a foreign country. To play american based games, since foreign countries are blocked due to hackers/etc, you need an american ip address. You get this by subscribing to a US based vpn service.

Least that is the usual reason for seeing vpn in ipconfig


----------



## Justin79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh kk


----------



## aiat_gamer (Mar 28, 2011)

I disconnected the phone-line from the Modem and restarted my pc and the modem itself, did the ipconfig /all thing and default gateway came back blank! Also my friend restarted his modem with no avail.
This is getting very frustrating, the only thing I can think of right now is trying out my modem on completely different ISP and see what happens then.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

What does your friends modem have to do with anything we are working on?

OK the test proves it. Your router is in bridge mode. Only way to correct this is reset the router back to factory defaults which should then allow you to connect at 192.168.1.1 with the default user name and password for the unit.

You would want to consult the manual for the router concerning how to set to factory defaults and what the initial logon information is.


----------

